# Spiele Empfehlung - "Casual"  (Shooter/Aufbau/RPG und Co.)



## eraser51 (29. August 2021)

hey 

hat jemand Ideen für ein "Casual" Game für Abends ohne riesigen Zeitaufwand jo man schon schnell Erfolge sieht?

Sehr gut gefiel mir Stardew Valley, ESO, Rainbow Six Siege, Dead by Daylight und so
da die Runden bzw. Spielzeit recht überschaubar sind (1h oder so, je nach dem).

Aber grad weiß ich nicht so richtig was zocken bis die richtig langen RPG rauskommen....


----------



## ShiZon (29. August 2021)

Shooter mit RPG Elementen

Borderlands I+II+III, Rage I+II, Fallout 3/New Vegas/ 4, , Outriders, Destiny 2, Cyberpunk 2077, The Outer Worlds, The Division I+II, Mass Effect 1-3 Andromeda ist quasi 4, Wasteland 2 und 3, Hellgate: London, Terminator: Resistence, Her War (Early Access/Bald bei Steam), (Borderlands) Tiny Tina's Wonderlands, System Shock (Remake/Bald bei Steam)

Rollenspiele (da bist du an den Richtigen geraten)

TES Morrowind/Oblivion/Skyrim, Kingdoms of Amalur (Re-) Reckoning, Tales of Beseria, Legend of Mana, , Sudeki, Septerra Core, Scarlet Nexus, Baldurs Gate 3, Diablo II + LoD und III, Divine Divinity Original Sin Enhanced Edition und Teil 2 (ohne EE oder mit?), Pathfinder Kingmaker, Pillars of Eternity I und II, Dragon Age Origins/2/Inquisition, Dungeon Siege I und II, Neverwinter Nights I+II, Venetica, Grim Dawn, Deus Ex alle Teile (2 wahr nicht so der Hit),  Tales of Arise (10. September), Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines (Teil 2 noch TBC bei Steam), Octopath Traveler, The Witcher alle Teile, KotoR I+II (Knights of the old Republic), Torchlight 1+2, Gothic 1 bis 3, (Gothic) Arcadia könnte eigenständig sein, Elex, Sacred 1 und 2, Icewind Dale 1+2, The Bards Tale (2005 herrlich schräger Humor), She Will Punish Them, Knights of Xentar, Lands of Lore, Arx Fatalis, NieR Automata, Atom RPG: Post-apocalyptic indie game, Last Epoch, Encased: A Sci-Fi Post-Apocalyptic RPG, Atelier Ryza I+II, Graywalkers: Purgatory (Early Access), VenusBlood FRONTIER International, Mahou Arms, The Dungeon of Naheulbeuk: The Amulet of Chaos, The Fall: Last Days of Gaia, Emberheart (Early Access), Wigmund. The Return of the Hidden Kings (Early Access), The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel IV, Maneater (Schwarzer Humor), Aluna: Sentinel of the Shards, Solasta: Crown of the Magister, The Tower of Wowers (schräger Humor), Lands of Sorcery (Early Access), Edge of Eternity, Rise Eterna, Soaring Machineriae, The Dark World: Edge of Eternity (Early Access), Ys IX: Monstrum Nox, Chernobylite, Jaws Of Extinction (Early Access), Gamedec (16. September), Medieval Dynasty, Beauty And Violence: Valkyries (Early Access/TBA), Eden Falling (TBA), Autumn's Chorus (Bald bei Steam), Summerford (Bald bei Steam), Xilost (Early Access/Bald bei Steam), The Roaring Empire (Bald bei Steam), Archer: The Witch's Wrath (Bald bei Steam), The Wayward Realms (Bald bei Steam), Arenus (2021), Sacred Fire: A Role Playing Game (Ach was/2021), Zoria: Age of Shattering (2021), Wartales (Early Access/2021), Arcadian Atlas (2022), Wildsilver (2022), Marvel's Midnight Suns (März 2022), Disciples: Liberation (21.10.2021), ATOM RPG Tudograd, Iris Covenant - Song of Forgotten Heroes, Vesper: Ether Saga - Episode 1(30. November), Robin Hood - Sherwood Builders (TBA), The Dragoness: Command of the Flame (Bald bei Steam), Expedition: Rome (2021)

Reicht das für's erste in Sachen Rollenspiele, ich hätte noch gefühlt dutzende Games runterrattern gekonnt.

Shooter

Ghost Recon Wildlands, Far Cry alle Teile (5 und New Dawn waren imho Top), No One Lifes forever I+II, Homefront und Homefront Revolution, Wolfenstein alle Teile,  Serios Sam alle Teile, Dead Space alle Teile, Metro alle Teile, The Ascent, Legendary, Halo alle Teile, Bright Memory, Atomic Heart (TBA), Industria

Bei Shootern kann ich dir leider nur ein paar Vorschläge machen und bei Aufbau-Spielen bin ich völlig raus, okay nicht ganz Warcraft 3 und alles rund um Spellforce kombiniert RPG/Strategie und Aufbauspiele in einem.

ShiZoedit: Hab doch glatt Octopath Traveler vergessen. Wie peinlich, The Witcher auch noch vergessen

ShiZoedit Teil 2: Jetzt merke ich erst das ich Frührentner bin  , The Division vergessen u. a.

Edith und ich: Mir sind bei TDU in einem Benz bei 247 Km/h noch Spiele in den Sinn gekommen.

ShiZoedit die Dritte: Habe das ganze mal ein wenig sortiert, sieht nämlich aus wie hingeschissen.

Achtung Schweineecke *Richtung Mods schiel*: Also wenn du Steam hast und Spiele für Erwachsene magst, kann ich dir den Publisher und auch Entwickler Kagura Games ans Herz legen. Der Vorteil ist, es ist in DE erhaltlich und den Patch "kannst" du von der offiziellen Kagura Games Seite herunterladen der das Spiel "schlüpfriger macht"oder du sagst, ich brauch den Patch nicht und genießt überwiegend auf Anime/Hentai gemachte Rollenspiele. Frage mich bitte nicht woher ich das weiß.

Liebe Mods ich hoffe, das gibt in der Form keine Probleme, da ich explizit auf die Nutzung oder nicht Nutzung des Patches hingewiesen habe.

Noch etwas verehrter TE, es gibt da noch einen, es sind sogar zwei Publisher die mir bekannt sind bei Steam, bei denen wird es schon deutlich dargestellt, wie Erwachsene Männer und Frauen sich "sehr lieb haben", wenn du versteht was ich meine, wenn du solche Spiele magst, schreib mich an und wenn nicht dann nicht.

*Anmerkung:* Bevor mir irgendwann der Name des oben nicht genannten Publisher entfällt, packe ich diesen in einen NICHT ANKLICKBAREN SPOILER (ich weiß, schreien ist unhöflich) im Sinn von Link oder dergleichen. 



Spoiler



Lewd Formosa und wer mag oder nicht PlayMeow Games



Also ich hoffe das geht so in Ordnung Mods?


----------



## Galford (29. August 2021)

Bitte nochmals lesen und verstehen!


eraser51 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> hat jemand Ideen für ein "*Casual" Game* für Abends *ohne riesigen Zeitaufwand* jo man *schon schnell Erfolge sieht*?




Die bisher genannten Spiele sind zum Großteil allesamt keine Casual Games - da könntest du praktisch in JEDES Spiel reinspielen, wenn die hier unter Casual laufen würden.


Wenn es auch Rennspiele sein dürfen: In Forza Horizon 4 sammelt man schnell viele Autos und kann am Abends auch immer mal das ein oder andere Rennen spielen. Das ist wenigsten recht einsteigerfreundlich.


----------



## ShiZon (29. August 2021)

Das wahr auch nur dutzende Vorschläge, die man sich ansehen könnte, hast du evtl. andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Galford (30. August 2021)

Sehr viele davon sind doch keine kurzen Spiele - viele erfordern 40 oder sogar bis zu 80 oder 100 Stunden, bis die durchgespielt sind. Das geht doch an der ursprünglichen Frage meilenweit vorbei. Hier wird alles empfohlen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist - egal ob es zu ersten Ausgangsfrage passt oder nicht

Wie sammelt man in einem 40-80 Stunden RPG "schon schnell Erfolge"? Bis da ein Charakter mal richtig stark ist, vergehen je nach Spiel Stunden. Manche der von dir genannte Spiel erfordern eben schon einen größeren Zeitaufwand.

Wie viele der von dir genannten Spiele sind denn wirklich Casual Spiele? In welchen kann man auch ohne großen Zeitaufwand schnell Erfolge sehen? Du empfiehlst einfach alles, was dir in den Sinn kommt. Da hätte der Thread Ersteller auch einfach eine Liste von RPGs und Actionspielen googlen können.


----------



## ShiZon (30. August 2021)

Hab halt gedacht, das man immer in kleineren Schritten voran kommt, bei Skyrim reißt man nicht wirklich viel in einer Stunde, wenn man nur zu Fuß unterwegs ist, das stimmt schon. Gelegenheitsspiel, so verstehe ich es heißt ja auch, das man auch mit Genuss sich für ein Spiel Zeit nehmen kann. Schnell Erfolge erzielen, könnte man auch als Fortschritt in einer Quest ansehen oder im Falle von Borderlands 3, eine ganz bestimmte Herausforderung schaffen möchte, die in ca. einer Stunde zu schaffen wäre.

Außerdem wartet er doch auf die richtig langen RPG's, wie man es aus dem letzten Abschnitt seines Startthreads lesen kann. Deswegen auch meine Vorschläge von diversen Games, mit unterschiedlich langen Spielzeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2021)

Was ich zuletzt in kleinen Einheiten gespielt habe war das Mafia Remake. Jedes Kapitel ist in sich gut abgeschlossen und hat die Länge einer Serienfolge.
Ansonsten sehe ich bei der Einschränkung auf 1 Stunden Einheiten aber sowieso nichts was von jedwedem Singleplayer Game abhält.


----------



## blautemple (30. August 2021)

Ich denke da kann man quasi jedes moderne Single Player Spiel empfehlen. abgesehen von großen Rollenspielen.

Die sind eigentlich immer in einzelne Kapitel unterteilt, die man wunderbar einzeln spielen kann.


----------



## eraser51 (30. August 2021)

hey
erstmal Danke an Alle für die Beiträge.

damit es nicht zu Verwirrungen kommt:
ich liebe RPGs, extra lang, suche aber JETZT gerade etwas kurzes zum Überbrücken mit schnellen Erfolgen, casual, zwischendurch, abends mal 1h grob.

Die RPG Klopper nehme ich mir schon an, aber wie gesagt derzeit eher was kurzes knackiges für Zwischendurch

Daher auch mein Genremix oben  "was ich grad gut als casual empfinde"


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (30. August 2021)

Ich würde da noch Hades erwähnen, wenn du auf Rogue-Lites stehst. Bei Hades ahast du ne relativ schnelle Progression und die Runs sind nicht allzu lang. Nebenbei hat es ne schöne Story und witzige DIaloge. Ein wenig Frustresistenz ist aber dennoch von Nöten, da das Versagen zum Spielprinzip gehört


----------

